# need advice



## dizzy25

Hi my husband is an Australian I no I don't need a visa for this we do have kids. But what I need to no is can I claim child benifits and that for them. How easy it to live over their will be moving to Brisbane


----------



## Volcanicash

Hi Dizzey, the short answer is no, not at this stage, you and the children need to have permanent residency status in Australia and be resident in Australia to qualify.

I am Australian, we have 2 boys, 7 and 4 years the 4 year old is also an Australian citizen but we get nothing, until resident back in Australia, and, if we leave Australia again, we will loose child endowment after 6 weeks. I hope this helps, sorry is not good news.....Geoff


----------



## sugars888

I would advise you to talk to an agency


----------



## robboat

dizzy25 said:


> Hi my husband is an Australian I no I don't need a visa for this we do have kids. But what I need to no is can I claim child benifits and that for them. How easy it to live over their will be moving to Brisbane


Look up "Family Tax Benefit" and see if your family qualifies.....most families are able to get some extra funding as I think it tops out around $90k p/a.

See the link:
Family Tax Benefit

Good luck.


----------



## writerphilipbrown

dizzy25 said:


> Hi my husband is an Australian I no I don't need a visa for this we do have kids. But what I need to no is can I claim child benifits and that for them. How easy it to live over their will be moving to Brisbane


You should check with an accountant or Medicare. I think you may not claim child benefits. However, your husband maybe able to claim some tax on dependent/child support. Again, please check with accountant.


----------

